# Quantum find - questions



## oifla (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello all,

Found a Quantum nearby and through a friend of a friend (of a firend!) I heard the current owner might be persuaded to sell it to the right person (that is, someone who knows these cars). I'm pretty good when it comes to wrenching and have had my fair share of VWs but they have all been aircooled models so I'm not very familiar with Quantums. The only info I have comes from this pic:









Any clues about the car from it? I know, not much to go on beyond the obvious stuff but it's all I have at the moment. I want to read up on these before I talk to the current owner. Thanks


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

VW made Quantum Wagons for the US market from 1982-1988 with 4 cylinder turbo diesel, 1.7 &1.8l 4 cylinders and the 5 cylinder. Automatics and manuals too. 1985-1988 syncro wagons only.
My guess is it a 1985 or earlier & not a syncro.


----------



## oifla (Jan 22, 2014)

eurowner said:


> VW made Quantum Wagons for the US market from 1982-1988 with 4 cylinder turbo diesel, 1.7 &1.8l 4 cylinders and the 5 cylinder. Automatics and manuals too. 1985-1988 syncro wagons only.
> My guess is it a 1985 or earlier & not a syncro.


Thanks. So no chance at all of it being a syncro? Also, the fuel injection badge makes it a gasser for sure but there's no way to tell if it's a 4 or 5 cyl? If it helps any, all my friend could relate is that it has the typical alloy wheels of 80s VWs (the kind also on rabbits, jettas, etc).


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

Syncro's say Syncro on the the back glass and sometimes have the syncro badge.
This is likely an early FWD 4 Cylinder.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

oifla said:


> Thanks.Also, the fuel injection badge makes it a gasser for sure but there's no way to tell if it's a 4 or 5 cyl?


Pop the hood. All Quantums are 4x100 bolt pattern for wheels.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

eurowner said:


> Pop the hood. All Quantums are 4x100 bolt pattern for wheels.


Most of the 5-bangers were badges on the back as "Quantum GL5". Not sure if that's 100% reliable though (if there were any 5-bangers badged w/o the '5' in the badge". But if it does have a '5' in the badge, then it should be a 5-banger.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

GL5 was interior build. The 5 is the 5 cylinder. 
There are Syncros that are not "GL5" versions. They came without power mirrors, sunroof & windows and did not have the cargo cover.


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

Since the rear-window-wash-nozzle (??) is on the left side, this must be a pre-facelift 82-85 model! 

Most likely a 4cyl FWD


----------



## skopek (Jun 16, 2007)

zollie said:


> Since the rear-window-wash-nozzle (??) is on the left side, this must be a pre-facelift 82-85 model!


true!

2 more proofs
-rear bumper is from 82-85
-trim around tail lights only 82-85

What more ? 
Exhaust is rusty and fall down to the ground


----------



## oifla (Jan 22, 2014)

zollie said:


> Since the rear-window-wash-nozzle (??) is on the left side, this must be a pre-facelift 82-85 model!
> 
> Most likely a 4cyl FWD





skopek said:


> true!
> 
> 2 more proofs
> -rear bumper is from 82-85
> ...



very astute observations, thank you both. that will be helpful when I talk to the owner, thanks!


----------



## Snarkle (Jan 22, 2012)

*this is mine...*

86 No sunroof, cargo cover, roll up windows, non power mirrors. Syncro with 5spd. This was supposed to be a reply to Euro...is there a forum setting I need to turn on/off ? I am forced to title each reply and the reply seems to be not working correctly?:banghead:


----------



## Founderct (Feb 11, 2011)

*Quantum*

No visible signs of roof rails either. 

I believe all syncros had euro rails. I had two an 87 and 88, they both had the roof rails and factory cross bars that were spring loaded to fit between the left and right rails. The 88 had the sport seats, with higher bolsters to keep you from sliding off during cornering.


----------

